# Putting a dog away?



## shelle fenton (Sep 24, 2015)

I heard someone saying that their 8 month old pup was about to be put away till she matures.

Can someone explain what this is. Im assuming it is something like dont train the dog for a while? 
And why would you do this? What is the point?

My concern about not training your dog at 8 months, is teenage is at the doorstep. Every dog ive had has gone through a terrible teen phase, and we trained through it and out the other side solid. Im unsure what would of happened if id rested them for a ? few weeks/months/years however long you 'put your dog away for".

can someone explain this to me please, i seriously dont understand this.


----------



## Robbie Waldrop (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey Shelle, I spoke with a breeder about the same thing yeas ago. He told me that he trains the pups until their around 6-8 months of age and then sends them to a family for their teenage phase (as trainng is counter productive during that time). Once the dog is 12-14 months of age, the puppy is returned into the training program and they excel from that point. 

I believe this type of training would only apply to breeders, not individuals. I have seen many dogs go through this type of program and it works just fine. I also believe the cost benefit for the breeder is a big advantage.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

are you considering this approach for your pup ?


----------



## shelle fenton (Sep 24, 2015)

Robbie Waldrop said:


> Hey Shelle, I spoke with a breeder about the same thing yeas ago. He told me that he trains the pups until their around 6-8 months of age and then sends them to a family for their teenage phase (as trainng is counter productive during that time). Once the dog is 12-14 months of age, the puppy is returned into the training program and they excel from that point.
> 
> I believe this type of training would only apply to breeders, not individuals. I have seen many dogs go through this type of program and it works just fine. I also believe the cost benefit for the breeder is a big advantage.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you, it does. 

Presumably there are going to be some notions of schutzhund, where i just scratch my head, and think, for real? for others perhaps.


----------



## shelle fenton (Sep 24, 2015)

I definately was not considering it for my pup. 
I dont know anyone stupid enough, dog wise, to take on a teenager, suffer that shit, then hand it back? That's like taking your mates teenager on for four years. What idiot would want that kind of brief encounter, with a dog with no relationship with you. 

Im not for it, is my gut reaction to this idea.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

lots of possible meanings to put away...

might not mean that the dog is sent away at all...

If the comment was concerning bitework, it could just mean that the dog is gonna be put up cause it may be one of those dogs that has some weird nerve/confidence issues, that might pop up at a certain age, which when worked certain ways in bitework may cause him to react in ways that that he is not mature enough to handle.

There are many many people who work pups in bitework as a sort of foundation, and then do not really work them from a certain age until they reach a certain age of maturity, this can vary of course on maturation rate and the character of the dog. 

it also depends on the trainer's training style and how they do things. Could be its NOT about the bitework, but about something else, maybe the pressure that they put on the dog in other ways, they want a more mature"ish"dog to work with for their system or way of doing things.

this is common actually, in both senses.

I can give specific examples of reasons one might choose to do this if needed.


----------



## shelle fenton (Sep 24, 2015)

So putting the dog away, does not necessarily mean, having your dog leave your home. Phew!
I can still comply. willing to rest from training, if required, just not willing to have my dog go live with another person. 

Some examples would be great if you don't mind?
Then perhaps i can see what to avoid, what to include and how to tell the difference, ie what to watch for?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

For ME and MY dogs I start obedience with markers from the day they come to my house.

I expect a sit, down, come and MINOR time for duration by 12 weeks old.

With markers there are NO correction in very early training and I think this has a lot to do with those that hold back their training with a young puppy. They, for good reason don't want to apply any corrections on a puppy.

With marker training it's ALL a game to the pup as long as you don't try and see how long you can make a training session.

A very young pup only needs 2-3 attempts at any given behavior and then rest. 

In the beginning do this throughout the day (5-6 times).

Keep the pup/dog happy and wanting. When correction may be needed is will be at a much lower level.

Bite/tug work is not done while the pup is teething.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> lots of possible meanings to put away...
> 
> might not mean that the dog is sent away at all...
> 
> ...


 
Yep.

Some dogs Ive worked with, starting out as a pup, never needed a break (or "put away") from training. Some do need time to mature though. 

The longest break from "official" training any dog Ive worked with was about 6 months...but I didnt send him off somewhere else during this time. His brain and body were all over the place while training. I still spent those 6 months building a bond, introducing him to different environments, sounds, etc, all with no ob, commands, or corrections. Now, that same dog is the best dog Ive ever worked with or even seen. 

On occasion, I will put a dog up for 15-20 minutes if, while working (and fully trained), they decide to blow me off. I put them up, try again, and they have always come out ready to work.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> For ME and MY dogs I start obedience with markers from the day they come to my house.
> 
> I expect a sit, down, come and MINOR time for duration by 12 weeks old.
> 
> ...


 
Solid advice


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Brian McQuain said:


> Yep.
> 
> Some dogs Ive worked with, starting out as a pup, never needed a break (or "put away") from training. Some do need time to mature though.
> 
> ...


yep
hell there are thousands of very good police type dogs that dont get much real work at all until they are in the 10-14 month range, a little exposure to some minor bitework as young pups and then the layoff. Of course exposure and socialization are important as well during that time, and foundation work..

dogs vary a lot, some are like working machines, some are not. some are pretty mature at 9-12 months others might be 2-3 years..depending on the breeding focus of course.


----------



## shelle fenton (Sep 24, 2015)

Well, that is grand. I am not going to be expected to send my dog away during its teens. 
I have had teenagers, where their behaviour drastically changes. And teens who have not changed much.
So what has been posted, makes sense.

Whilst i have done my research, and found a excellent Dam/Sir with IPO3 Titles, it is no concrete guarantee that the pup will be the same. I have joined a club that has several IPO titled dogs. To increase my chances of success. But when i heard this, i wanted to know why? Now i do. Thanks!


Don't base to much on titles alone. 

You still have to remember that a good trainer can do a lot with a mediocre dog and a not so good training can really mess up a good dog.

Look at the trainers, the dogs, the methods. 

Not all clubs are open to doing more then what ever it is they dog. 

Look to see if the more experienced members have much of a say in how the training goes.


----------

